# Banjo



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is my boy banjo, we adopted him December 23rd after I lost my previous cat, fluff, to lymphoma . He loves to play fetch and run like crazy from room to room. I have a feeling he is going to be BIG, he loves loves loves to eat!

Banjo - Imgur


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

He's adorable! How old is he?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

he is about 5 1/2 months, he just lost the last of his baby teeth. (the age is my vet's guess since he came from a shelter). He is about 7 lbs already, I can't wait to see how big he will be!


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

DSCF0019-4 by clylet, on Flickr


Name's Hero, but he pretends to be a banjo.

What's behind your cat's name?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

lyle said:


> DSCF0019-4 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> Name's Hero, but he pretends to be a banjo.
> ...


aw perfect fit!! 

no story really, me and my fiance are music lovers, including bluegrass and banjo is fun to say. we even have a little song we sing to him, it goes banjo-man, banjo-man, he's a little banjo-man lol


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Embarrassing ain't it. I sing "who's the kitty" to mine when no one else can hear.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

lyle said:


> DSCF0019-4 by clylet, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Name's Hero, but he pretends to be a banjo.
> ...


I loved that picture! My husband played the fiddle and banjo (bluegrass)
and his cat, Sputnik, was always using the cases to curl up in for a good
nap! Thanks for bringing back a wonderful memory.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

lyle said:


> Embarrassing ain't it. I sing "who's the kitty" to mine when no one else can hear.


 
oh like "who's that lady?" hahahaha


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

He's adorable! Sorry to hear about Fluff.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

shan841 said:


> oh like "who's that lady?" hahahaha



I ain't sayin' :smile:


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Banjo is so pretty!


----------

